# sprinkler fire fighting construction



## will twill (16 مارس 2017)

dear all respected membersactually ive obtained a job as a project manager with a big company in fire fighting.im adking all the members who can help me to have a detailed planning and schedule from the price estimation till the final commisionning. every tiny details how to manage those kind of projectd especially when its about the sprinklers systems. i will be very gratefull. i want to know what i nees exatly to know as a project manger. not in general but in detailed information. what kind of hierarchy do i have to impliment. who did what??? i mean if s one had already manged similar project would please send me all the work sheet. thank you so much.


----------



## will twill (17 مارس 2017)

any suggestion plz!!!!!!!!!!


----------

